

Disoriented, Man With ID Is Still a Puzzle  - snissn
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/22/nyregion/disoriented-man-with-id-is-still-a-puzzle.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes

======
illtakesix
For those interested in this sort of "puzzle", the story of Benjamin Kyle is
fascinating:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjaman_Kyle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjaman_Kyle)

~~~
uvdiv
He gave a high-profile Q&A with Reddit this year:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/13rs46/i_am_benjaman_k...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/13rs46/i_am_benjaman_kyle_an_amnesiac_who_woke_up_with/)

One thing not mentioned in wikipedia is that he made a White House petition to
replace his Social Security Number, which failed with somewhere over 7,500
signatures (but not enough). Kafkaesque.

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/grant-benjaman-
kyl...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/grant-benjaman-kyle-new-
social-security-number/m9tgKh14)

------
AliAdams
So we are assuming he was Mexican, moved to the US either staying at that
address years ago or using it as a home address for records but not staying
there. Worked as a travelling worker, somehow lost memory and either got lost
or was abandoned by a group of others?

------
97-109-107
It's interesting to see how stories like these emerge during times of
surveillance and tracking scare. I'm not trying to suggest dishonesty or
paranoia anywhere, just pointing out how intriguing the dynamics of media
stories are.

------
alex_doom
The human mind is quite a puzzle itself.

------
Kudzu_Bob
"Man With ID," huh? More like "Illegal Immigrant With Fake ID." No wonder
nobody knows him.

~~~
tjohns
The article mentioned that they found his old house in Mexico using his
Mexican ID, and that the family had since moved away (likely to the US).

If it was a fake ID, that wouldn't make sense. (And why would an immigrant
carry fake _foreign_ ID anyway?)

